# Pipes for Women



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been reading here and there about women who smoke pipes. My wife seems somewhat intrigued about my pipe smoking, says she likes how it smells and might ought to give it a try sometime. I wouldn't mind buying her a pipe to encourage this, but does anyone make a pipe designed just for women? I think she would receive it better if it were a "ladies pipe."


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Ridge Runner said:


> I have been reading here and there about women who smoke pipes. My wife seems somewhat intrigued about my pipe smoking, says she likes how it smells and might ought to give it a try sometime. I wouldn't mind buying her a pipe to encourage this, but does anyone make a pipe designed just for women? I think she would receive it better if it were a "ladies pipe."


One that comes with a matching rag to dry dishes with?:lalala:

JUST KIDDING!! Jeez, no humor around here!

Seriously, there may be some better choices with a meerschaum. Some of those are on the "elegant looking" side. Just a thought. Here's a link for meerschaumstore.com that has pipes for women:

women's pipes

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

or try meerschaum.com and their artwork or even standard pipes. or take some model paint, a corncob pipe and do your best and if she likes it go meerschaum, if not any gift that has some handmade quality will get you good things


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

RR, I'm in the same boat as you. I recently bought my wife a Butz Choquin 'Paris' pipe...she's very pleased with her little pipe.

I'd been looking sometime for a 'perfect' pipe for her. The main problem I encountered was most 'ladies' pipes are small, long and with a thin shank. This means most do not take a filter. My wife much prefers my filter pipes, mainly 9mm. It softens the smoke and bite and is generally 'healthier'.

So my advise would be make sure it is small, elegant and takes a 9mm filter. Butz Choquin and Chacom, both are french and many take filters.

I'd also say you really need to buy in a B&M so you can see the size and shape is suitably elegant and 'petit'.

http://www.iwanries.com/Butz-Choquin_BC__C128.cfm

Pipe Butz Choquin, pipes de Saint-Claude jura. BC pipe de bruyere luxe site officiel


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> RR, I'm in the same boat as you. I recently bought my wife a Butz Choquin 'Paris' pipe...she's very pleased with her little pipe.
> 
> I'd been looking sometime for a 'perfect' pipe for her. The main problem I encountered was most 'ladies' pipes are small, long and with a thin shank. This means most do not take a filter. My wife much prefers my filter pipes, mainly 9mm. It softens the smoke and bite and is generally 'healthier'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Ridge Runner said:


> *Thank's Dub. I appreciate you sharing your findings. I was pretty excited with the details until I learned about the French part of the deal. I probably let politics dictate too much of my life, but I would quit smoking a pipe before I support the French (or the Russians or any other ungrateful country that we have saved in years past). Maybe I better stick to buying her lingerie *


"Lingerie" is a french word


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

Thisisme said:


> "Lingerie" is a french word


Ha! That is a hoot! Thanks for the laugh (and lesson). Now I am torn... Have the wife go without lingerie or cave in on my politcal stance. This is a very difficult choice :dizzy:


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

lingerie is french for underwear though, so my boxers are the french lingerie. the american british use of the word id different enough i think its ok.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ridge Runner said:


> DubintheDam said:
> 
> 
> > RR, I'm in the same boat as you. I recently bought my wife a Butz Choquin 'Paris' pipe...she's very pleased with her little pipe.
> ...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good Lord!


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

You gentleman have given me a great education tonight, and I think much ground can be made now. To Irishcamel.. Thank you and yes it does count for something. Not everything, but enough to let me consider a French made pipe. And to Letsgomountaineers, you have made me a happy man. The lingerie dilemma is over, and in honor of the French, the wife will need to wear her French Maid outfit  Now, lets see if we can combine the two!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Good Lord!


Does that 'good lord' belong to me?


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Does that 'good lord' belong to me?


I am not sure who it belongs to. I much prefer that it belongs to you than to me


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ridge Runner said:


> I am not sure who it belongs to. I much prefer that it belongs to you than to me


Well I don't want it... You take it!
:bitchslap:


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Well I don't want it... You take it!
> :bitchslap:


Say, I've got it. I don't want it and you don't want it so let's give it to my wife! Maybe it's a compliment.. You know, like "Good Lord!" That way everybody is happy


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Ridge Runner said:


> Say, I've got it. I don't want it and you don't want it so let's give it to my wife! Maybe it's a compliment.. You know, like "Good Lord!" That way everybody is happy


Just don't slip up and say "Bon seigneur" by mistake...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Take her to a B&M and let her choose her own pipe. Otherwise, though the surprise factor is always nice, she might not be in the mood to smoke a pipe and you will end up secretly smoking a girlish pipe down the basement.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Although, I cant imagine my wife smoking anything. I can imagine a woman smoking a scottish clay tavern pipe. I dont know if you will see that at a B&M.


----------



## timrenzi573 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ridge Runner said:


> DubintheDam said:
> 
> 
> > Thank's Dub. I appreciate you sharing your findings. I was pretty excited with the details until I learned about the French part of the deal. I probably let politics dictate too much of my life, but I would quit smoking a pipe before I support the French (or the *Russians* or any other ungrateful country that we have saved in years past). Maybe I better stick to buying her lingerie
> ...


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Requiem said:


> Take her to a B&M and let her choose her own pipe. Otherwise, though the surprise factor is always nice, she might not be in the mood to smoke a pipe and you will end up secretly smoking a girlish pipe down the basement.


Great advice! Definitely the way to go.


----------

